# Ahah Microsoft kills me!



## Gwailo (Jun 2, 2002)

I returned to an old hotmail account I hadn't used in a while, to ifnd that it needed reactivation. One of the screens had a huge table outlining the advantages of paid hotmail, with a tiny link to reactivate for free at the bottom. Look at one of the CGI variables in the URL itself to boot!



> http://lw7fd.law7.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/sbox?*upsell=no*


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## simX (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gwailo _
> *http://lw7fd.law7.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/sbox?upsell=no
> *



I don't get it.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

simX is also going sloooooowlyyyyyy insssssssaaaaaaannnnnnneeeeeeee... 

Look at the upsell part!


----------



## homer (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, if simX is going insane, I'm going right along with him.


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 2, 2002)

You'd think they would use a better variable than "upsell" in the query string.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah I guess i'm insane too.... englighten us please.


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *simX is also going sloooooowlyyyyyy insssssssaaaaaaannnnnnneeeeeeee...
> 
> Look at the upsell part!  *



I don't find everybody and everything and their kitchen sink funny like you, xoot. 

I KNOW to look at the "upsell" part  it's bold.  But I still don't see how it's funny.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 3, 2002)

Count me in on clueless.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

Me too....


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 3, 2002)

Me three...


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

Okay, xoot and Gwailo, it's time to tell us what's so funny!  The people have spoken!


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *Okay, xoot and Gwailo, it's time to tell us what's so funny!  The people have spoken!     *



News flash: It's not.


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

Okay, I'll buy that.  I still want xoot and Gwailo to explain what they _think_ is so funny.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 3, 2002)

lol simX


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Two ways to interpret it:

1. What's the upsell? No upsell.

2. Upsell = Did we sell anything?


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Two ways to interpret it:
> 
> 1. What's the upsell? No upsell.
> ...



I *told* all of you it wasn't funny!


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Maybe Gwailo has something else funny for your tastes, SIMx.


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

Wow, I can't believe I spent ten minutes of my life on this thread.  What a waste. . . .    Gwailo, you've gotta redeem it for me!


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Maybe Gwailo has something else funny for your tastes, SIMx.  *



MAYBE it wasn't funny at all, and it still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

A. I don't get it

B. It makes no sense

C. its not funny

D. I must also be going insane then


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> **



You're smiling...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

sometimes, people start laughing just cuz someone else is without even getting/enjoying the joke

however, he is probably laughing because it is so pitiful that you think this is funny


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *however, he is probably laughing because it is so pitiful that you think this is funny      *



Bingo.


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *   *



Wrong smiley sequence! simX's is   

 LOL


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

I wasn't trying to copy his exactly, mine was _my_ sequence of face distortions, not _his_


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL... I guess i'm not out of jokes.


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

Jokes?  At best, they would be "idiotic statements".


----------



## googolplex (Jun 3, 2002)

All I have to say is, this is not funny at all


----------



## Ricky (Jun 3, 2002)

Not really.    Just a waste of time.

Does anyone have a _funny_ joke?


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Nummi has a lot of funny bumper stickers. 

We need you, Nummi!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 3, 2002)

DON'T STEAL
-The governent hates competition.

FRIENDS don't let FRIENDS
****Vote Republican****

MY SON beat up an honor student.

The day Microsoft makes a product that doesn't suck is the day they make vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Gwailo (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *Okay, I'll buy that.  I still want xoot and Gwailo to explain what they think is so funny. *


Ok this isn't supposed to be the funniest thing you've ever seen. I just found it interesting that they used "upsell" as the variable name in their query sting instead of something less obviously commercial like "upgrade=no". The page was so geared toward upselling the reactivating user that finding the link to the free reactivation was not completely apparent.

I'm slightly anti-commercial myself...

Seesh laugh a little, yar


----------



## Gwailo (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *The day Microsoft makes a product that doesn't suck is the day they make vacuum cleaners. *


It was along the same vein at this statement.


----------



## simX (Jun 4, 2002)

I still don't get it... well, you explained it, and I guess I still think it's not that funny.

By the way, my brother has a bumper sticker that reads:

MILITANT AGNOSTIC -- I don't know and you DON'T EITHER!

  I love that.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey, suck is un-censored!  

"My hockey mom beat up your soccer mom."
"Visualize whirled peas."
"Horn broken--watch for finger."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

lol... here in my town they have a hockey bumper saying
"Give blood, plau hockey!!!!!!!!" he he 
too bad its not donateable blood


----------



## Valrus (Jun 4, 2002)

> MY SON beat up an honor student.



I friggin' hate this bumper sticker. What kind of a mental leper would you have to be to want to brag about something like that?

Sometime I will come up with an appropriate retort-oriented bumper sticker, but I have been unsuccessful so far.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

A sticker for people > or equal to 1000 posts: "Member of the MacOSX.com Elite"

A sticker for people < 1000 posts: "Member of MacOSX.com"

How about it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 6, 2002)

you're really obsessed with this 1000 post thing xoot


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

valrus, how about

Someday your son will work for my son

or

Someday your son will work for my daughter


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

ooh i forgot.
hukt awn fonex werkt fore me. I grajueighted.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 6, 2002)

lol thats great


----------

